# And again



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We are currently getting another 2 feet of snow. We have so much there is no where to go. The snow is almost over the top of our fence.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Willow I love your gorgeous fluffy snowy face!! <3 xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh wow - your kind of lucky, we would love that - for a week tops!!
I agree with Lottie - that's one hell of a cute snowy chops willow face 
Stay safe & warm - looks like you have the tools for the job!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think Willow has been playing snow ploughing!! love it. Hope you are coping ok, Just a couple of days like that would be enough for me to be honest.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my word... I'm not even going to show Lizzie 
make sure you stay safe.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow! That's proper snow!! Willows snow face is fab xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! Pretty! Look at lovely Willow too. Keep warm xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

All I can say is thank god for equafleece. Worth every pound!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Just a few more.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Snow poo and blanket poos! Heaven!!

As Marzi says, stay safe and warm. It surely can't last much longer?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my word Donna!! Thats about what our yard looked like last year . . . so far we have only had about 8 inches total this year. Sami and Carley only like it to a degree, When it drops below 20 degrees with snow on the ground, they do not want to be out long. With just the few inches we have now they bound around. We got up to a whopping 45 degrees over the weekend and all the snow melted and they loved it. Today we were at Drs. appt. and it is 27 and wind blowing. COLD! 
Freddy had a very good report today of blood work improving and a new medication to begin in two weeks. Thank you Lord!!
Hope all that awful amount of snow melts soon! Thats WAY to much!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I nearly missed willow in the middle! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Oh my word Donna!! Thats about what our yard looked like last year . . . so far we have only had about 8 inches total this year. Sami and Carley only like it to a degree, When it drops below 20 degrees with snow on the ground, they do not want to be out long. With just the few inches we have now they bound around. We got up to a whopping 45 degrees over the weekend and all the snow melted and they loved it. Today we were at Drs. appt. and it is 27 and wind blowing. COLD!
> Freddy had a very good report today of blood work improving and a new medication to begin in two weeks. Thank you Lord!!
> Hope all that awful amount of snow melts soon! Thats WAY to much!!!


Thank god for that Nanci. I'll keep praying.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ozzy's smile, so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fab pictures - I love the three little suits just dangling 

Great news Nanci xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh NOOOO! I just heard on the news you have MORE snow headed your way! They are saying Boston has no further room to pile snow up and they are thinking of dumping it into the bay? They also said they are already twice over the budget for snow removal. Is your son out of school? What about getting to work for you and Nick?? Holy Cow . . . that is awful!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Oh NOOOO! I just heard on the news you have MORE snow headed your way! They are saying Boston has no further room to pile snow up and they are thinking of dumping it into the bay? They also said they are already twice over the budget for snow removal. Is your son out of school? What about getting to work for you and Nick?? Holy Cow . . . that is awful!!


It's really terrible. We are all out of room for snow. Driving is taking your life in your hands because you can't see around corners. The kids will be in school till July at this point. They can't send them because they can't clear the side walks. We have almost five feet of snow and now they are saying another 2 feet on the way. My dad has pneumonia. Our plow got hit by another plow and our new fence is ruined. I can't get to work because the trains aren't running. It's just horrible.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yowzer! I'm amazed your broadband is ok, how are you doing for provisions?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yowzer! I'm amazed your broadband is ok, how are you doing for provisions?


Lucky the snow has been the light type and very few have lost power tho we do have a generator. My biggest problem is work. I work for the federal government and they called work off the last two days but if the trains don't get back up, I have no way to get in.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Donna it does sound awful 
All you can do is take one day at a time, but i hear your frustration and desperation. 
I hope your dad gets better...
I hope your poos are giving you lots of cuddles.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Donna, thinking of you and the family, special prayers and get well wishes for your dad.
That is one heck of a snow fall - what's the record??
It seems to be quite crippling for you guys this year - I know your used to it, and just usually get on with life (here in the UK we come to a standstill and panic with a couple of inches of the stuff!!! - very embarrassing compared to you guys)
I hope the big thaw doesn't create too much of a problem either.
Keep safe & warm xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yowzer! I'm amazed your broadband is ok, how are you doing for provisions?


If it were me - as long as I had logs & wine I'd be ok!! 
(Oh & a bit of cheese to nibble on!) x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Best healing wishes to your dad Donna. Fingers crossed you keep your power and have a nice neighbour with a skidoo for trips to the pharmacy and such.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh yes, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad, get well soon wishes from here xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My house and my son's car which isn't in use right now. Good thing we put up the wipers.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I showed this to Freddy and promiced I would never whine again about the snow here!! My Mercy . . . I have never seen anything like that before! How are you getting groceries? It looks like driving would be so dangerous with snow to the top of the stop signs!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I showed this to Freddy and promiced I would never whine again about the snow here!! My Mercy . . . I have never seen anything like that before! How are you getting groceries? It looks like driving would be so dangerous with snow to the top of the stop signs!


We have to drive so slow. It's so dangerous.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, that is serious snow, sorry to hear about your dad, hope he gets better really soon, and as others have said, stay safe keep warm - be careful when you drive - and as they say over here when we have an inch of snow - don't drive if you don't really have to.


----------

